# Show me your Easter Eggers!!!



## fowlmouthgirls

I have one and wish I had more! My girl Babe is the largest out of my six girls of various breeds, she is the most photogenic and she loves having her picture taken, she thinks she's a super model!!


----------



## Barnbum374

Your girl is beautiful! Great pic!

This is Justice. So far she is my favorite out of our 4 (hopefully) girls.









This is Sally. They said she was also an Easter Egger, but I have doubts. I think it is a she, but not sure yet.









Here is a pic of the whole flock.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Sally's comb is awful red! Justice is a beauty too! Who ever thought chickens could bring so much happiness


----------



## Barnbum374

I don't think Sally looks anything like an Easter Egger, but that is what they sold her as. Do you have any idea what breed it may be? It was yellow and black as a chick.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Possibly a California white leghorn, but I'm not an expert! Lol


----------



## GenFoe

Tetra tint?


----------



## Roslyn

Okay, photo one is Willow. We lost her this year to unknown "fizzle" I guess. She was fine in the morning, and dead by noon.

Photo two is Piper, photo three is Tamsin.


----------



## camel934

Barnbum374 said:


> Your girl is beautiful! Great pic!
> 
> This is Justice. So far she is my favorite out of our 4 (hopefully) girls.
> 
> This is Sally. They said she was also an Easter Egger, but I have doubts. I think it is a she, but not sure yet.
> 
> Here is a pic of the whole flock.


Sally looks just like my female Brown Leghorns


----------



## Roslyn

Bonnie and Piper having issues with each other on the chair nest.

And a super close up of Missy wrapped up in a towel when she cut her belly last year. She is such a good natured "take it in stride" hen.


----------



## camel934

Justice looks like a female Brown Leghorn and Sally looks like a female White Leghorn


----------



## camel934

Barnbum374 said:


> Your girl is beautiful! Great pic!
> 
> This is Justice. So far she is my favorite out of our 4 (hopefully) girls.
> 
> This is Sally. They said she was also an Easter Egger, but I have doubts. I think it is a she, but not sure yet.
> 
> Here is a pic of the whole flock.


You also have a Red Sex Link. I think it is also a female. I don't know the black one


----------



## camel934

camel934 said:


> Sally looks just like my female Brown Leghorns


Had the wrong bird on this one


----------



## Reinerchick

This is Minny, already a little trouble maker, always trying to escape. But is the sweetest thing and loooves to cuddle! These are old pictures though, she's about 6 weeks old now


----------



## Apyl

Here us our EE. I'm not to fond of her but she is my daughters so she cant go to stew yet. 

Oh and as for "Sally" no not an EE. The comb and legs , well and color are a dead give away. My vote would be a leghorn or something similar.


----------



## Barnbum374

Well that's a relief! If it was an Easter Egger it SURELY would be a rooster with that comb! Lol. I thought Justice was an Easter Egger though. I guess I'll find out when she begins to lay eggs. 

You all have beautiful hens! Love seeing the pics!


----------



## Apyl

Barnbum374 said:


> Well that's a relief! If it was an Easter Egger it SURELY would be a rooster with that comb! Lol. I thought Justice was an Easter Egger though. I guess I'll find out when she begins to lay eggs.
> 
> You all have beautiful hens! Love seeing the pics!


I wouldn't give up on Justice just yet. EE's come in 100's of color patterns since they are mixed breeds. There is no stardard as to how they look other than the green legs, pea comb, and lay blueish eggs.


----------



## mjs500doo

Homebred EEs. Purebred silver Ameraucana roo covering hens.


----------



## Chick-in-Coop

Here are a couple of young eggers! They just started laying last week.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

How old are your girls that just started laying?


----------



## Chick-in-Coop

Right at 6 months, my leghorns started laying the same week, still waiting for my Cochins, and the other ones, red girls, I forget the breed, yikes... But only two brown eggs so far.. So I'm not counting those yet as I've got 4 hens who lay brown... Lol Check out the pic of me sharing my lunch with "Professor Cheeks" shes such a cheeky egger!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Omg I love those cheeky tufts, I just want to tug on em!


----------



## Pwright

Here's my Begonia. She's an EE x NH. About 6 weeks old here. Her cheeks are even puffier now


----------



## JC17

Pwright said:


> Here's my Begonia. She's an EE x NH. About 6 weeks old here. Her cheeks are even puffier now


Wow she has some puffy cheekies


----------



## Chick-in-Coop

She is super cute!!! Wow! My eggers look so prehistoric to me... Cute isn't a word I've ever used to deceive my 5 eggers. But I adore those green eggs!!


----------



## ReTIRED

NOT _necessarily _"Easter-Eggers" .....unless they lay Blue, Green, Olive, Pink ? eggs.
BUT perhaps Cross-Bred "Mutt" chickens. ( which are sometimes the BEST LAYERS ! )
Some of those chickens are likely to lay White or Brown eggs.
The _almost _White One will probably lay a White Egg. ( like a Leghorn )

Perhaps you have a very fine MIX of "Egg-Laying" Chickens *!*

I think you'll just need to "wait-and-see" how and what eggs they lay.

_ONE _opinion,
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Lissa

Here is my EE, Ginger. She is a little skittish but her fluffy cheeks make up for it. Great layer too!


----------



## JC17

Kristie, my wild, quirky, and sometimes sweet Easter Egger girl.


----------



## jen3910

First is Stella - the queen of the flock. First to hop on my lap and she will peck the others if she wants their food/spot in my lap/or is just annoyed. She lays medium light blue eggs pretty much daily. 

And second is Chell - lower ranking hen. Lays jumbo light olive eggs a few times a week and is not the sharpest chicken ever. But we still love her .


----------



## josh

My chubby eggers. They lay blue green egg.


----------



## Chick-in-Coop

I'm so jealous, everyone has such cute eggers, and mine look like prehistoric raptors! LOL such pretty eggs from such in pretty chickens... Hmmm


----------



## JC17

Chick-in-Coop said:


> I'm so jealous, everyone has such cute eggers, and mine look like prehistoric raptors! LOL such pretty eggs from such in pretty chickens... Hmmm


Same. Mine look like birds of prey, but one of them is very sweet. The other... she's just insane.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

My mil thinks mine is part hawk, lol.


----------



## blblanchard

fowlmouthgirls said:


> My mil thinks mine is part hawk, lol.


That is so funny! I joke about mine being part hawk all the time! She can fly so high, and her colors are similar to yours. She hops on top of our six foot fence like it's nothing!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

More hawk pictures, lol


----------



## chickenfarmer20

[my Easter egger


----------



## mmy2ktl

*Rosette*

This is our Rosette. She had a buddy, Eglantine, but she disappeared a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chippets

I also think mine are hawklike, lol! These are Pixie Chick and Dixie Chick, but my hubby calls the one with fluffy cheeks Poofins, lol. . They are so sweet and let me pick them up, are inquisitive and always coming over to see what we are doing.


----------



## 2rain

My girl she's a Americana named Mary  lays blue eggs so pretty!


----------



## mjs500doo

2rain said:


> My girl she's a Americana named Mary  lays blue eggs so pretty!


Pretty bird but she is indeed a Easter Egger as well.


----------



## lititzchic

This is Eleanor Roosevelt and Jacqueline kennedy


----------



## jaystyles75

This is pidge. She's an Ameraucana almost ready to lay. 
Lila is below, & started laying beautiful light blue eggs about 1 week ago.


----------



## jaystyles75

2rain said:


> My girl she's a Americana named Mary  lays blue eggs so pretty!


It's funny how the same breed has so many different colors. I have 2 ameraucanas, and 1 is gray, and 1 is black & white. I didn't know they could be brown & gold


----------



## rcorliss

I love my Easter Egger. She is about 3 years old and lays jumbo robins blue eggs. I want to try to hatch one but the shells are not very thick .When I get another egg I will take a pic.I also just picked up two Ameraucana chicks and a Easter Egger roo.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

My EE, Goldie. 2 yrs old. Lays pretty greenish speckled eggs. She's Amercauna x GLW.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Yay showbarnmom! It's nice to see you in this forum as well as BYC!


----------



## slwatson

I bought four adult layers that i believe are astraulorps(likely spelled wrong) then i bought a three day old chick. I was told she is an easter egger. I assume from the cheek tufts this is true. Help me! Is she indeed an easter egger? Her name is lacy (named by granddaughter) but we call her bok-bok. This is the sweetest pet in my herd she follows me around the yard and runs to me when called. How sweet is that?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Yay showbarnmom! It's nice to see you in this forum as well as BYC!


I saw your handle, and was excited I knew someone! Lol


----------



## mamacitalujan

Here is ours... About 5-6 wks old named Verde (Meas green in Spanish) by my son.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

My new girls.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

ShowBarnMom said:


> My new girls.


Pretty little ladies!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Hopefully one of my new girls


----------



## ShowBarnMom

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Hopefully one of my new girls


Lol!! I waiting patiently for my eggs to arrive.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

I'm pretty sure that at least 4 of the Ameraucana eggs are developing, and I only want to keep one, so don't forget about me when I'm trying to get rid if them! Lol


----------



## GenFoe

Where are you located?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I'm pretty sure that at least 4 of the Ameraucana eggs are developing, and I only want to keep one, so don't forget about me when I'm trying to get rid if them! Lol


Oh don't worry!!!!


----------



## mikemckenzy

Beep 2 and Beep 1 ... In that order. My EE ladies here in Phoenix AZ.


----------



## Jim

slwatson said:


> I bought four adult layers that i believe are astraulorps(likely spelled wrong) then i bought a three day old chick. I was told she is an easter egger. I assume from the cheek tufts this is true. Help me! Is she indeed an easter egger? Her name is lacy (named by granddaughter) but we call her bok-bok. This is the sweetest pet in my herd she follows me around the yard and runs to me when called. How sweet is that?


Those cheeks and green legs, I would say yes, EE.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

GenFoe said:


> Where are you located?


I am East of Dallas GenFoe


----------



## mamacitalujan

Help! My EE lays down a lot. She does move around when she needs to but really, she is "resting" a lot. Normal? Suggestions?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

mamacitalujan said:


> Help! My EE lays down a lot. She does move around when she needs to but really, she is "resting" a lot. Normal? Suggestions?


It's super hot here, so from noon till dusk mine lay down a lot. If she's eating and drinking, and has normal stool, I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## kjohnstone

Barnbum374 said:


> I don't think Sally looks anything like an Easter Egger, but that is what they sold her as. Do you have any idea what breed it may be? It was yellow and black as a chick.


 Easter Eggers are not a recognized breed because they are about the eggs and not a conformation. It's the lay, not the look.


----------



## back2simplelife

Bumping this up for those who may still be confused as to if they have an Ameraucana or an Easter Egger!

Here is my "story" and what I have learned  I am sure most of ya'll that know you have an EE already know this but there may be some that are still confused so I thought I would share!

Being new to the chicken world, I fell for 2 Easter Egger day old chicks from the feed store labeled as Ameraucanas! Some wonderful and helpful people helped me understand that I actually had a 'mutt'. However, this 'mutt' had a name! Easter Eggers (EEs) are not an APA recognized breed, just a mix of different breeds. Basically they are descendants of Araucanas or Ameraucanas on one side, and any other breed on the other side. They lay a wide range of colored eggs! A hen will lay one color (any hue of blue, green or even pink) all her life but you never know what color until she has her first egg.

As our two EE babies grew, they totally won over our hearts with their "fun" personality so much that we had to get two adult hens! I am still waiting patiently to see what color 3 out of my 4 will lay! My babies are currently 12 weeks and the two we bought are of laying age (actually 1 yr) but because of the move.. only one has settled enough to lay! *crossing fingers the other will very soon!*

Here are some links that helped me understand the difference! (Thanks LW!)

This is a good read on the differences in Ameraucanas and EEs.
http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/

This is more info on the difference between Araucana, Ameraucana and Easter Egger. (This one also explains Olive Eggers as well!)
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/09/ameraucana-easter-egger-or-araucana.html

This is a link to the Ameraucana Breeders Club picture page.
http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html

Now.. I gotta go take some pics of my EEs!!


----------



## LittleWings

Well said!


----------



## back2simplelife

My two 12 weekers (10 weeks in these pics) Amber (has the grey beard) Dixie (has the single comb with FF all over her beak *fingers are crossed she will lay a pretty egg.. the old wise tale says 'no', genetics say she may so I guess we shall see!) Both of these were labeled as "Ameraucanas" at the feed store and my two new hens Sassy (the dark, short and sassy one) and Kora (my shy sweet gal eating a melon from the garden)


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> My two 12 weekers (10 weeks in these pics) Amber (has the grey beard) Dixie (has the single comb with FF all over her beak *fingers are crossed she will lay a pretty egg.. the old wise tale says 'no', genetics say she may so I guess we shall see!) Both of these were labeled as "Ameraucanas" at the feed store and my two new hens Sassy (the dark, short and sassy one) and Kora (my shy sweet gal eating a melon from the garden)


Very pretty. When we first started breeding ours, we called them Ameraucana as well, as that is what we were told they were. I have learned since, but, the little EEs are such good muts!


----------



## 5chicksowner

Barnbum374 said:


> Well that's a relief! If it was an Easter Egger it SURELY would be a rooster with that comb! Lol. I thought Justice was an Easter Egger though. I guess I'll find out when she begins to lay eggs.
> 
> You all have beautiful hens! Love seeing the pics!


That chick is most likely a female these ate my white leg horns and there combs are HUGE!


----------



## 5chicksowner

I meant are not eat


----------



## Jim

5chicksowner said:


> I meant are not eat dde0b


Lol, it took me a second, but, figured it out with a chuckle.


----------



## expertnewbie

Hey genetics people! I really could use some help! I have some Rhode Island Red hens and some buff orpington hens. I also have a (chocolate gene) chocolate wyandotte bantam. If I bred my wyandotte rooster to one of my BO what could I expect? Would it look good? Would it be worth it? If not what about the RIR? Thanks, Christian


----------



## Jim

expertnewbie said:


> Hey genetics people! I really could use some help! I have some Rhode Island Red hens and some buff orpington hens. I also have a (chocolate gene) chocolate wyandotte bantam. If I bred my wyandotte rooster to one of my BO what could I expect? Would it look good? Would it be worth it? If not what about the RIR? Thanks, Christian


I crossed my EE Roo with both my buff Orpington, and my Rhode Island Red hens. I got two hens (1 of each) from each of the hens. I am only weeks away from eggs. Not sure on your cross, but the ones I have, I like them so far and they each have the body shape of their mothers.









This is Cinnamon, the buff cross









This is Spice, the RIR cross


----------



## back2simplelife

http://www.breedbook.org/?action=geneticscalculator&tab=CHICKEN

Try it here?


----------



## Meggy217

*Easter Eggers*

Some beautiful Easter Eggers you all have!! Here are mine-Bunny and Olive.


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> I crossed my EE Roo with both my buff Orpington, and my Rhode Island Red hens. I got two hens (1 of each) from each of the hens. I am only weeks away from eggs. Not sure on your cross, but the ones I have, I like them so far and they each have the body shape of their mothers. This is Cinnamon, the buff cross This is Spice, the RIR cross


Cinnamon finally layed on Monday, has a nice green egg, and her starter eggs are 1.8 oz! Still waiting on spice to lay. When she does, I will get a pic and show my result form the experiment!


----------



## Meggy217

We got our first EE egg last Sunday! It's a pretty sea foam green! Now I am just waiting for my other one to lay.


----------



## kjohnstone

Pwright said:


> Here's my Begonia. She's an EE x NH. About 6 weeks old here. Her cheeks are even puffier now


I'm a little slow, but I do appreciate the little begonia in the pot behind Begonia!!


----------



## 5chicksowner

I have an EE/americana named Carrots and she lays bluish green eggs.


----------



## dademoss

Here are the ladies in the "winter" coop, they get to live in the greenhouse over the coldest months


----------



## back2simplelife

Alright, I am finally ready to admit it.. my poor chicks that I bought last Nov as PURE black Amers grew 3 copper feathers...They were SUPPOSE to be from a blue/black pen but obviously I was lied to.. sigh. I THOUGHT they were olive eggers as two do lay a very light shade of olive but after seeing what an egg from an Amer/BCM cross looks like from Little Wing, well.. I am ready to stop calling them Amer Wanna Be's and call them Easter Eggers. Don't get me wrong.. I LOVE our EE's! Just frustrated as they were suppose to be purebred Amers. 
Here are Elvira, Kyra, and Myra


----------



## back2simplelife

And.. have to post our latest EE's!
2 from our fawn EE, 1 from our straight combed EE, 2 from my wheaten Amer, 1 from EE Elvira above (the little blue one with silkie mama) all covered to either our Blue Copper or Splash Marans roos!


----------



## anakonia

Here is Joseph. He is my favorite rooster and is so different any idea of what it in the mix? Bought him at the tractor supply store with others labeled Amuracanan, but I know he is a Easter Egger (he don't fit the standard of the Amuracanan discription) I don't care I love my Ee's!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

Oops ! *Ameraucana*


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

This is my hens.


























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

He might be a "pure" Easter Egger. They have such a wide variety of colours and so many people breed them for type as if they were pure (I do as well) that there's a good chance he's not really half anything. I love the EE colours, so much variety. His blue is stunning, Anakonia.

Here's one of my roosters. I have two, they are very alike in colour and body type, but one is about 6lbs and the other (this fellow) is only 4lbs.


----------



## GenFoe

Elsa and Anna. 

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

These are my EEs. They're from Ideal Poultry.

The first pic is Mert. She was my first EE. 5 yrs old.








The other two don't have names and are 2 yrs old.


----------



## anakonia

Fiere said:


> He might be a "pure" Easter Egger. They have such a wide variety of colours and so many people breed them for type as if they were pure (I do as well) that there's a good chance he's not really half anything. I love the EE colours, so much variety. His blue is stunning, Anakonia.
> 
> Here's one of my roosters. I have two, they are very alike in colour and body type, but one is about 6lbs and the other (this fellow) is only 4lbs.
> View attachment 16319
> 
> View attachment 16320


Your boys are sharp looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

These are my Olive Eggers. I keep them in a old finch flight cage at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

These are the little ladies. 
(Olive Eggers)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Those are interesting looking OEs anakonia. What cross are they?


----------



## back2simplelife

GenFoe said:


> View attachment 16328
> Elsa and Anna.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Beautiful! and LOVE the names! We have an Elsa and Hans.. only they are isbars ;-)


----------



## chickenmommy

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

[QUO TE=LittleWings;91108]Those are interesting looking OEs anakonia. What cross are they?[/QUOTE]

Not sure. Got then for a old man in town as chicks. Didn't think he was telling me the truth, but didn't care if they wasn't so I took a chance and got them anyways. (I mean eggs are edible no matter) I will let you know what color eggs they lay when they finally start laying. He said they were bantam Olive Eggers. We will see when they lay the first egg if they indeed are. I do know he has chickens that lay a very dark brown egg so think maybe that is in the mix to create the olive color. (Think that the name of the dark brown egg layer started with a M and they were blue in color)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

Blue Marans Little Wings


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

They probably won't be bantams. Blue Marans are large fowl. Marans do lay a dark egg and are perfect for Olive Eggers. 
Make sure to post pics.


----------



## anakonia

LittleWings said:


> They probably won't be bantams. Blue Marans are large fowl. Marans do lay a dark egg and are perfect for Olive Eggers.
> Make sure to post pics.


I will ! 
I bought them May 3 and they were a week old when I got them. I never pay attention to age and stages, but I do believe they are smaller then my standard Easter Eggers were at this age. What do you think ? One is about the size of a large dove when you pick her up. (That is the smallest) The rooster is already crowing.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms

This is our EE. Our kids love him. We let him out every day and he is like a puppy! He follows the kids around. He's great to the hens. We love him!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

b_elms said:


> View attachment 16535
> View attachment 16536
> View attachment 16537
> View attachment 16538
> 
> This is our EE. Our kids love him. We let him out every day and he is like a puppy! He follows the kids around. He's great to the hens. We love him!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


He is beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Here is one of my favorite colors we are getting












with our EE hens covered by our Lavender Paul Smith line Ameraucana.

Jim


----------



## Nm156

They're from Townline.
View attachment 18526

Egg at 31.5 weeks green
View attachment 18527

Egg at 20 weeks blue
View attachment 18528

Egg at 18 weeks green
View attachment 18529

Egg at 16 weeks green.


----------

